# Takamura R2 Migaki/Akagouhan



## larrybard (Nov 29, 2016)

Aside from apparent profiles, what are the primary significant differences between the Takamura R2 Migaki and the Takamura R2 Akagouhan? There is certainly much different pricing, with the latter retailing for about $100 more (in 180mm gyutos).


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2016)

Are you seeing these at two different vendors? I thought knifewear just called them Akagouhan and migaki is more of a generic term many vendors use which can also mean "polish". Aka is red and googlefu says gouhan is something about veneer wood so maybe it just describes the red handle which is what they're often known for?


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Same knife. Knifewear just charges more. Takamuras r2 has 4 lines red handled < pro < hana < uchigumo


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 29, 2016)

In 180mm Gyutos and canadian dollars perchance?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2016)

Godslayer said:


> Same knife. Knifewear just charges more. Takamuras r2 has 4 lines red handled < pro < hana < uchigumo



A pic:


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 29, 2016)

Off topic but we have the same toaster oven and butter warmer.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 29, 2016)

Cool, I love my smart oven but am kinda annoyed about the butter warmer because cutlery and more had it listed as a 90/10 piece but its actually just copper plated. They offered me 20% off a future purchase which I accepted but shouldn't have since they offer that periodically anyways


----------



## StephenYu (Nov 30, 2016)

tjangula said:


> A pic:



U got the whole family there :doublethumbsup:


----------



## zetieum (Nov 30, 2016)

@tjangula: impressive pic. among them, do you see clear performance differences?


----------



## spoiledbroth (Nov 30, 2016)

That is like the least impressive pic from his collection too hehe

You sold that pro gyuto didn't you tj -_-


----------



## Godslayer (Nov 30, 2016)

Poor kid sold all his r2 and hana. Now he just has a set of uchi and pro


----------



## AzHP (Nov 30, 2016)

Yep, they're the same knife. Takamura only makes one red handle line.


----------



## LucasFur (Nov 30, 2016)

I am going to say the same thing. only one red handle line.
Owning both red handles and uchigumo ... the red handle is thinner and goes through food easier because its thinner. 
though behind the edge they are the same thickness and and the damascus holds on to food a little because it is (probably) sand bladed Damascus not etched. though its the most beautiful i have ever seen.


----------



## larrybard (Nov 30, 2016)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> In 180mm Gyutos and canadian dollars perchance?



You're right. Failed to notice that the price I looked at (at Knifewear) was in Canadian dollars. (Had never purchased from them and was unfamiliar -- but clearly a careless oversight by me.) Once I brought up the prices in USD, most (about three quarters) of the $100 difference between the "Akagouhan" 180mm gyuto they were advertising, and the "Migaki" advertised by a competitor [C**G] disappeared. But frankly, to my untrained eye, based on the pictures at the respective websites, the profiles looked a bit different. Guess I was wrong about that too.


----------



## AzHP (Nov 30, 2016)

Ahh yeah, Knifewear seems to have a bug where even if you select USD, in the "search" area it will show CAD still but on the product page itself it will show USD. Very confusing sometimes.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 30, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> That is like the least impressive pic from his collection too hehe
> 
> You sold that pro gyuto didn't you tj -_-





Godslayer said:


> Poor kid sold all his r2 and hana. Now he just has a set of uchi and pro



I still have the pro gyuto. If I were to sell any of the pro it'd be the 270 suji as I don't use suji much (can count on one hand the amount of times I've use this one)




LucasFur said:


> I am going to say the same thing. only one red handle line.
> Owning both red handles and uchigumo ... the red handle is thinner and goes through food easier because its thinner.
> though behind the edge they are the same thickness and and the damascus holds on to food a little because it is (probably) sand bladed Damascus not etched. though its the most beautiful i have ever seen.





zetieum said:


> @tjangula: impressive pic. among them, do you see clear performance differences?



Haven't tried my Uchigumo (been away getting rehandled) but I thought Uchigumo, Pro and hana were a bit thicker. Hana santoku was impressive cutter, I like my pro gyuto and have high hopes for my Uchigumo.


----------

